# Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!



## Dok (4. September 2007)

Hier kann zu folgender News Diskutiert werden!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1746261#post1746261


----------



## schrauber78 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

ich hab da mal ein problem. und zwar möchte ich mich in 2 bereichen eintragen, da ich in beiden bereichen gleich oft aufhalte und fische...


----------



## andre23 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

Ich vermisse DK


----------



## hotte50 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

Hi,

ist ja lustig. Ich wohne plötzlich in Belgien und Trolljenta, ursprünglich in Norwegen beheimatet, treibt sich neuerdings in Königslutter herum :q

ansonsten ist die Karte aber übersichtlicher geworden.....außer das ein paar Ortsnamen fehlen....zumindest von den größeren Orten wie Hannover etc....so als Orientierung.


----------



## esox_105 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

... was haben denn die verschiedenfarbenen Fähnchen zu bedeuten?


----------



## henningcl (4. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... was haben denn die verschiedenfarbenen Fähnchen zu bedeuten?


hi
ich denke , es kommt auf die anzahl der member ,die in einem ort wohnen an.#h#h

grüsse
henning


----------



## Dok (4. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ein problem. und zwar möchte ich mich in 2 bereichen eintragen, da ich in beiden bereichen gleich oft aufhalte und fische...



Das geht leider nicht. Die Karte soll in erster Linie die Wohnorte zeigen. Du kannst die Karte aber immer anpassen, wenn Du willst.



andre23 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse DK



Ist jetzt da!



hotte50 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist ja lustig. Ich wohne plötzlich in Belgien und Trolljenta, ursprünglich in Norwegen beheimatet, treibt sich neuerdings in Königslutter herum :q
> 
> ansonsten ist die Karte aber übersichtlicher geworden.....außer das ein paar Ortsnamen fehlen....zumindest von den größeren Orten wie Hannover etc....so als Orientierung.



Bei den Geodaten greifen wir auf eine globale Datenbank zurück. Hier hat keiner das PLZ-Buch abgetippt... 
Solche Fehler können wir daher auch nur weitergeben und hoffen das es verbessert wird.



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... was haben denn die verschiedenfarbenen Fähnchen zu bedeuten?



Das hat henningcl schon richtig erkannt! :q



henningcl schrieb:


> hi
> ich denke , es kommt auf die anzahl der member ,die in einem ort wohnen an.#h#h
> 
> grüsse
> henning


----------



## esox_105 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... was haben denn die verschiedenfarbenen Fähnchen zu bedeuten?


 


henningcl schrieb:


> hi
> ich denke , es kommt auf die anzahl der member ,die in einem ort wohnen an.#h#h
> 
> grüsse
> henning


 

... hab ich jetzt mittlerweile auch erkannt ...  :q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*



Dok schrieb:


> Bei den Geodaten greifen wir auf eine globale Datenbank zurück. Hier hat keiner das PLZ-Buch abgetippt...
> Solche Fehler können wir daher auch nur weitergeben und hoffen das es verbessert wird.


 
In den Persönlichen Daten stehen doch die richtigen Orte drin, kann man die nicht übernehmen? Denn bei denen, die ich gesehen habe und kenne, ist jeder 2. Ort falsch. Ich habe meinen schon korrigiert. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass da jeder dran denkt.


----------



## Dok (4. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

Leider geht das ohne weiteres nicht. Diese Software setzt die eingegebenen Daten in Geodaten um (ganz weit vergleichbar mit GPS-Daten). Diese haben leider bei der neuen Geodatenbank ein anderes Format, da diese feiner auflösen kann. Hier hilft nur von Hand nachbessern.....


----------



## Torsk1 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

Das ist schonmal gut dass das Laden nicht mehr so lange dauert#6

Wenn ich einen Benutzer anklicken will, muss ich erstmal den "Heißen Draht" spielen um keine anderen Fähnchen von anderen Orten zu berühren um auf die Liste zu kommen, kann man da was machen??
Ich hoffe du weist was ich meine|kopfkrat


Die Fenster sind nur ca 5sekunden offen, so schnell kann ich garnicht die Benutzer lesen und den Mauszeiger durch den Fähnchenwald durchbalancieren, geht da was??


----------



## Dok (5. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Die Fenster sind nur ca 5sekunden offen, so schnell kann ich garnicht die Benutzer lesen und den Mauszeiger durch den Fähnchenwald durchbalancieren, geht da was??




Das zumindest ist kein Problem und geändert!


----------



## henningcl (5. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*



Dok schrieb:


> Leider geht das ohne weiteres nicht. ..... Hier hilft nur von Hand nachbessern.....




na ,ob das reicht für die boardferkelwahl 

grüsse
henning


----------



## andre23 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

danke...juhu...bin der erste in DK:q#h


----------



## Gardenfly (6. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

und Bad Bevensen ist weg :c


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (6. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

War zwar im anderen Ort. 
Ist aber übersichtlicher als vorher. #6


----------



## MefoProf (6. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

Ich wohne jetzt anscheinend auch auf Seeland ;+#c|kopfkrat. Dachte immer ich wohne auf Fünen/DK.


----------



## andre23 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Ich wohne jetzt anscheinend auch auf Seeland ;+#c|kopfkrat. Dachte immer ich wohne auf Fünen/DK.



willkommen hier....


----------



## esox_105 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

... und in meinem Heimatort hat sich ein Fremdling eingeschlichen ...


----------



## Dani_CH (8. September 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

Cool- endlich auch mal auf der Karte ersichtlich ;-)    Na dann sag ich mal höflich "Danke" - dass Ihr uns Aussereuropäer auch mit einbezogen habt.

Gruss aus dem Schweizer Ländle

Dani_CH


----------



## Frieder (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

Ich finde leider keine Mitgliederkarte und auch keinen Hinweis hierzu ...!

*S c h a d e !*


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Mitgliederkarte!*

Nein, weil das seit dem Serverumzug wegen neuer MySQL - Version nicht möglich ist.
Die Karte ist kein offizieller Teil der Forensoftware gewesen, sonder nein frei prograsmmiertes Zusatzprogramm.


----------

